# 1/144 scale Leopold cannon



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here are some finished photos of my 1/144 scale Leopold cannon courtesy of my Secret Santa on another site. It was a nifty kit with an aluminum barrel and PE Details. It was painted with Vallejo acrlics:

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/35082-3/DSC00047_001.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/35080-3/DSC00046.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/35084-3/DSC00049_001.JPG


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Good weathering job. I'm too rusty to try armor.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I love it! 

I had a kit of the railway gun "Anzio Annie", purchased from Aberdeen Proving Grounds--where the real gun resides, when I was a child (nearly 35 years ago). This reminds me of it very much. I'd love to build it again, but properly this time. 

Very nice work!

EDIT: I had no idea Leopold _is one of two identical guns called *"*_*Anzio Annie". *I just did some research. The one at Aberdeen, MD is made of pieces from Leopold and Robert, the latter being partially destroyed before being captured. I remember my Grandfather--Sgt. Maj. Sylvester Anthony Skoney--lifting me up to stand on the side ladder. I didn't dare climb all the way up. There is surely a photo somewhere at Grandma's house, in Maryland.

I'm going to look for the kit, right now. I had forgotten all about having one.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you three for commenting!

Thanks for the background info, kit-junkie.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're welcome. You did a nice job on the kit. 

I just scored an open box Hasegawa, 1/72 scale Leopold, on the E, for less than $20 shipped! Can't wait to build it. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto on the nice job!

BTW, I work at APG, and Leopold is still here - I pass it every day. While there are more restrictions getting on post, visitors are welcome to tour the museum. 
There is a controversy whether it will move when the Ordnance School moves as a result of BRAC...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Ditto on the nice job!
> 
> BTW, I work at APG, and Leopold is still here - I pass it every day. While there are more restrictions getting on post, visitors are welcome to tour the museum.
> There is a controversy whether it will move when the Ordnance School moves as a result of BRAC...


I hope it never moves. I have very fond memories of going there with my Grandfather and the soldiers "snapping to" while I was at his side. He passed away on that base while I was still very young. He was buried at Arlington with full honors. I'm told he was a member of the Big Red One and a survivor of the battle at Normandy.


----------

